# FAST rings alternative??



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

I was curious if anyone is using something else to achieve the same results as the FAST rings?
Sound Connection 6 ½” F.A.S.T. ring kit Sound Connection
Before I spend the $50.00 on these; is there a diy version that you guys are using. 
They will be hidden, so i'm not concerned about looks.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

the problem is making something thatll seal properly as good as the fast rings. the best foam i have used was i think by frost king weather stripping, but its hard to make a neat and tidy circle thatll seal good with it


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Isnt the 25 for a pair of them? Or do you have dual mids on each side?


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Brian, for some reason I taught it was for 1 set. However, I just double check and realized, it's for a pair. That's a price I like. I'll be ordering these and get it done right the first time. Thaks


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

An alternative to fast rings is to buy a block of foam and cut the ring out yourself.

A local car audio shop will likely have (or be able to get) these and may cut you a deal. We have boxes and boxes and boxes of these things.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

SQLnovice said:


> Brian, for some reason I taught it was for 1 set. However, I just double check and realized, it's for a pair. That's a price I like. I'll be ordering these and get it done right the first time. Thaks


It is a hair unclear on their site. I too would have been apprehensive of spending 50 on these for a pair of mids. 25 on the other hand


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

I was going to ordered from another site just to show my support because i've watched some of their videos. However, the shipping was $18.00. So I ended up ordering from another site with free shipping.


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

SQLnovice said:


> I was going to ordered from another site just to show my support because i've watched some of their videos. However, the shipping was $18.00. So I ended up ordering from another site with free shipping.



Link?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

yeldak99 said:


> Link?


ditto!


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

yeldak99 said:


> Link?


I ended up ordering form the link in the first post. 
Or are you referring to the one that charged $18.00 shipping?


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Here is a little copy/paste from my shopping cart.


miami, FL 33143
United States
Use as preferred shipping address
Shipping method: Standard Shipping (2-6 Days) $18.00 USD

Loading...
Note to seller:
Payment methods
Payment Method
PayPal Smart Connect$42.99 USD

Don't want to post the site on here, but if anyone is interested, pm me and i'll reply.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

SQLnovice said:


> Here is a little copy/paste from my shopping cart.
> 
> 
> miami, FL 33143
> ...


why not post it?


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

The hot trend and popularity of these things is getting out of proportion and someone is cashing on that, good for them. With shipping it adds up.

They eliminate the guessing work but, they are not necessary in all cases, mine included since the door card grill has a plastic ring that if using the correct ring baffle spacer the sound gets sealed having nowhere to go, a tiny strip of foam or CLD on that door card ring may eliminate the resonance and provide the same benefit.

Two of these cut stretched and doubled should do the same job as the fast rings, except the F rings include extra foam for the magnet and outer door where open cell foam should not be used. There might be other filters with better foam on line

Multi-Fit, Foam Filter Sleeve, VF2001 at The Home Depot - Tablet

The ones interested, should start a group buy to save on shipping and hope to pay less for the F rings.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Here you go. I just didn't want to start anything. However, on second taught, I don't have any agenda i'm consciously aware of. 

F.A.S.T. Rings - Mobile Solutions - USA


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

SQLnovice said:


> Here you go. I just didn't want to start anything. However, on second taught, I don't have any agenda i'm consciously aware of.
> 
> F.A.S.T. Rings - Mobile Solutions - USA


interesting. only thing they sell that isnt way overpriced


----------



## Jepalan (Jun 27, 2013)

The patent tells all.
https://www.google.com/patents/US8739921

They are made out of 1.8 lb open-cell foam.

Just for grins I had my packing supplier quote a price to reproduce the 6.5" version.
$600 in tooling to set up the die-cut and $12 each in lots of 100.
That would put my cost at $18 each after tooling amortization.
Looks like $25 is reasonable price.


----------



## benzc230 (Feb 24, 2012)

Check out this web-site for fast ring products. They are offering free shipping.
F.A.S.T. Rings 3-Piece Foam Speaker Enhancer Kits – Audio Intensity


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Jepalan said:


> The patent tells all.
> https://www.google.com/patents/US8739921
> 
> They are made out of 1.8 lb open-cell foam.
> ...


I totally agree. $25 is a good deal for a pair. Originally when I started this thread I taught it was $25 for just one. It would have been nice if it was ccf, for any moisture related issues.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

SQLnovice said:


> I totally agree. $25 is a good deal for a pair. Originally when I started this thread I taught it was $25 for just one. It would have been nice if it was ccf, for any moisture related issues.


scotch guard it


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> scotch guard it


Cool, scotch guard it will be.


----------



## Icefsh (Jan 20, 2013)

Got some from Mobile Solutions about a year ago and it was free shipping at the time. I'm pretty sure it was Mobile Solutions. Maybe they were running a special on them? I do remember no shipping though. 

Wow. I just looked at the unopened package. Has a post mark saying $2.86 from Minnesota to Colorado. Would have to send it a long ways to total $18.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

This might be a little over-kill, but I sealed my mids against the door panel with 2 layers of ccf, as I was sound deadening the doors.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

DavidRam said:


> This might be a little over-kill, but I sealed my mids against the door panel with 2 layers of ccf, as I was sound deadening the doors.


This is a great idea. Ill try to get my mid-bass as close as possible to the door card.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

i bought pair ( hope its a pair anyway )...kind of was PO'd that the shipping from Tempe was $18 for less than a pound of foam...but i figured they would be sending them priority mail and i would get them in a couple days.

Nope...fed-ex ground, meaning i will be lucky to get them by the end of next week


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Nice.
I got a pair too and now i'm thinking about going with the JL ZR800. So, someone might get lucky if I decide to sell them. 
If I do go with the ZR, I have a tempur pedic pillow i was going to cut and see if it works. But I have a few weeks or months before I get to that part of my install which I haven't started yet.


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

I tried the frost king stuff too and i didn't scotchguard it and it stunk after a couple weeks. I'm going to use a 1/4-1/2" strip of ccf and that should do the trick i would think.


----------



## benzc230 (Feb 24, 2012)

Again guys, check out this site. Offering free shipping.

F.A.S.T. Rings 3-Piece Foam Speaker Enhancer Kits – Audio Intensity


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

i have been thinking about getting the FAST rings myself but since i have 8" driver in my car i can't use what Mobile Solutions has. I've been thinking about what else i would be able to use. i thought about going to a local fabrics store and buying a 1" thick sheet of open cell foam and call it day. may not look as nice, but maybe that will work???


----------



## MikeS (May 23, 2015)

vwjmkv said:


> i have been thinking about getting the FAST rings myself but since i have 8" driver in my car i can't use what Mobile Solutions has. I've been thinking about what else i would be able to use. i thought about going to a local fabrics store and buying a 1" thick sheet of open cell foam and call it day. may not look as nice, but maybe that will work???


Would look almost as nice if cut to proper depth and turned around the speaker to get width and then ends sewed together? 

I used just inexpensive D shaped window seal between speaker and door card.
Can't see it assembled and works just fine.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

benzc230 said:


> Again guys, check out this site. Offering free shipping.
> 
> F.A.S.T. Rings 3-Piece Foam Speaker Enhancer Kits – Audio Intensity


i wish i had known that before i spent $18 for ground shipping...f you Mobile Solutions.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

I was swimming with my daughter this weekend and see had a "noodle" flotation thing and I taught if they have bigger ones, these might work. All you'll have to do is cut it to length. If I decide to go with the 8"midbass I'll just get some 1/4" ccf and fab up something like what DavidRam did. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

SQLnovice said:


> I was swimming with my daughter this weekend and see had a "noodle" flotation thing and I taught if they have bigger ones, these might work. All you'll have to do is cut it to length. If I decide to go with the 8"midbass I'll just get some 1/4" ccf and fab up something like what DavidRam did.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


when i get mine, i am going to look at seeing how easy it would be to duplicate on my cnc router for future installs.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

miniSQ said:


> i wish i had known that before i spent $18 for ground shipping...f you Mobile Solutions.


That shipping is insane. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

miniSQ said:


> when i get mine, i am going to look at seeing how easy it would be to duplicate on my cnc router for future installs.


If you do, I'll buy some 8" from you. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## idelgado782 (May 25, 2015)

Well thank you for starting the thread. I was justing thinking the other day I wanted to get these, but I didn't even know what they were called to find them for purchase. haha. I went ahead and purchased 2 sets for both the front and back doors. Thanks again!!


----------



## idelgado782 (May 25, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Idelgado. Those looking nice. How are you liking the hertz.


----------



## idelgado782 (May 25, 2015)

I'm very happy with them so far. This is my first time really looking at and using higher end equipment that can't be bought at your local best buy. I'm also a noob into the sq world so I'm sure I have a lot to learn and other brands to listen/try out. 

With that being said I love my music loud with a good kick but still sounding good and for me being a noob I think they are great. I have them powered by a hertz hdp4 which is being fed by a mosconi 6to8. Still running passive and I am pleased with my purchase so far. Looking forward to going active. They have a good bass and the highs were a bit harsh so I had to turn the setting down to the negative side. Putting the fast rings on definitely gave them even more oomf. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## percy072 (Feb 13, 2014)

I put in a set recently and although no real dramatic improvements...I did find they helped get rid of a decent % of the door card vibration. Just had to trim it down a little.

But hey...every little bit helps so no complaints. Shipping $$ to Canada was disgusting but that's the norm with anything.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

I found something here that could work. Link at the bottom 

6" wide adhesive CCF 1/4" thick, I guess it would not have to be 1" thick since it will not be OCF like the fast rings.

I figured a roll of 50 feet is $53, we can get 15 pairs of rings at a cost of under $4.00 per pair plus shipping. If we can get them for under $8.00 shipped or if getting more pairs saves on shipping to get more, maybe this can work. We still need to add shipping from them that the person buying the roll will need to include in the final number. 

I will be happy to start a buy group, cut each part to make a ring and pack it pairs.

They have 3" and 6" wide foam and up to 1/2" thick, if someone has a preference of thickness or wants to suggest which of the many types of foams and sizes can be used to make these, feel free to post any suggestions. We can save a lot and select the type of foam since they have about 30 different ones and some do not come in 3" or 6" wide, that is why I only posted the link that may meet the material and size to make them.

There might be other similar and much cheaper foams and some more expensive ones, if someone wants to take the time to read and suggest one, the options are not limited since we could have rings for 5 1/4" and 8" door speakers. 


McMaster-Carr


McMaster-Carr


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Here is the link and the product number and details just in case the link fails again it is product 8512K25


Ultra-Conformable Weather-Resistant Vinyl Foam

Color: See below
Temperature Range: See below
Restricts absorption (closed cell)
Use indoors and outdoors


The softest foam we offer, this foamed version of weather-resistant vinyl (polyvinyl chloride) is so conformable that once it’s compressed it won’t fully spring back. It provides a tight seal in inactive applications, such as a window that is rarely opened or an emergency exit.
These may outlast the FAST rings, maybe last up to 10 years 

McMaster-Carr


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

the fun foam page!


we could do a 3/16 Ionomer Firm, glued to the EPDM soft 1/4", and it sandwiches the Ultra Conformable...

or maybe the poly foam in an under-speaker basket, layer that is glued to the outer ring, made of the weather resistant stuff...

with a 3/16" layer of the really soft stuff to gasket with, I'd like some of the rings to have different absorption rates due to density changes, so I could do a no-waste ring, the square with the hole cut out that makes up more of the empty space in the panel.

maybe even line the formed tube with a small ring of thin, compressable lead in a corrugated, or dryer duct style ring.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

Its open cell!? Doesn't that mean it can absorb and cut sound, although it helps channel it out, I think it it also eats the sound.

What about taking a coffee can or some container that's larger than your speaker by 1" or so, and then getting a can or cylinder the size of the speaker. 

Put them within one another. spray them with silicon, or use wax paper taped to the inside. Maybe line it with a nylon bag to slip it out.

Use gap filling expansion foam. and you have a very nice solid foam cylinder the size of your speaker you can cut and shape.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

benzc230 said:


> Again guys, check out this site. Offering free shipping.
> 
> F.A.S.T. Rings 3-Piece Foam Speaker Enhancer Kits – Audio Intensity


Thank you for the link as I just ordered a set to try out.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Phil Indeblanc said:


> Its open cell!? Doesn't that mean it can absorb and cut sound, although it helps channel it out, I think it it also eats the sound.
> 
> What about taking a coffee can or some container that's larger than your speaker by 1" or so, and then getting a can or cylinder the size of the speaker.
> 
> ...


Not at the general freq range your mids would play. We're talking about a .5 inch wide circle. As far as foam thickness. Depth varies. I had to modify mine as I only needed about half of the circle and had to cut to make it larger. Did it improve anything. Idk


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

You're still better off coating it with some rubbery or wood material.

What do you think sound rooms are made of to absorb sound?


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Phil Indeblanc said:


> You're still better off coating it with some rubbery or wood material.
> 
> What do you think sound rooms are made of to absorb sound?


Not saying it won't absorb sound. It won't do it in such a way to be a detriment to the overall quality of the speaker. General freq range between 80 - 3k in many cases. I do agree with you as far as for the general purpose of the design you would be better off using something thats more dense/solid to direct sound.


Loads and loads of foam. Or if your really trying to be quiet loads and loads of angles to trap sound waves and foam of varying thicknesses to absorb these waves.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

Ok, so coating it then, or something to help direct it.
Open for suggestions on what. I have a bunch of cedar cigar box liners I can roll into shape 
I think the foam in place might work pretty good. Or if using the open cell foam to maybe coat it with something.


----------



## soundconnectioninc (Dec 29, 2015)

vwjmkv said:


> i have been thinking about getting the FAST rings myself but since i have 8" driver in my car i can't use what Mobile Solutions has. I've been thinking about what else i would be able to use. i thought about going to a local fabrics store and buying a 1" thick sheet of open cell foam and call it day. may not look as nice, but maybe that will work???


We make an 8" version now. It will be available here very soon. You can also find your nearest dealer with our dealer locator at fastringsinc dot com


----------



## slowrey (Sep 17, 2010)

When will you have 6.5's back in stock on Amazon?


----------



## benzc230 (Feb 24, 2012)

Check out the site. they do have them in stock. The pricing should be the same as amazon and also includes the free shipping. 

F.A.S.T. Rings 3-Piece Foam Speaker Enhancer Kits – Audio Intensity


----------



## slowrey (Sep 17, 2010)

Ohh Just ordered some. Dang and they're a HAT dealer. I really need some 6.5's or 5.7's Mirus or Imagine just waiting for a open box or used deal!


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

I use Armaflex. Its a foam used for insulating pipes. We deal with some Big-ass pipe at work, so they buy it in sheets. Mine was 1" thick. I simply cut it to length, and contact cemented the ends together. I may be able to dig up a pic....
edit: googled and found some on the web.. 3' x 4' sheets approx. $30


----------



## evobda2 (May 3, 2011)

Shame they don't make them for 4" speakers....


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

interesting idea


----------



## Majik (Jun 22, 2009)

Phil Indeblanc said:


> You're still better off coating it with some rubbery or wood material.


I was thinking of using truck bed liner. It would add a waterproofing element to is as well. 

My other idea was to make my own rings using 1.5" thick melamine foam from SDS. That way I can make the walls of the rings as wide as my door panel allows. I'm no acoustical engineer, but it seems like 1/2" walls wouldn't be as effective as, say 2-3" thick walls, which is what I estimate I can fit. 

Has anyone done before-and-after measurements using FAST rings?


----------



## FunkPnut (May 16, 2008)

Majik said:


> Has anyone done before-and-after measurements using FAST rings?


This guy made some home made ones and measured.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/3689145-post341.html

At least it'll give you an idea.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

RRizz said:


> I use Armaflex. Its a foam used for insulating pipes. We deal with some Big-ass pipe at work, so they buy it in sheets. Mine was 1" thick. I simply cut it to length, and contact cemented the ends together. I may be able to dig up a pic....
> edit: googled and found some on the web.. 3' x 4' sheets approx. $30


These are actually better for sound than the Fast rings, as the material is not sucking any detail as the porous foam would. I wish we can get this in HomeDEpot or something.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Phil Indeblanc said:


> These are actually better for sound than the Fast rings, as the material is not sucking any detail as the porous foam would. I wish we can get this in HomeDEpot or something.


the more absorbent the better. less early reflections. in theory that is

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

for highs , yes. I don't think its the same for lower freq. Also, you don't want it to stay and absob down there, I wouldn't think. But a rubber "reflect" just from the source is maybe whats needed to pull the sound up


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Phil Indeblanc said:


> for highs , yes. I don't think its the same for lower freq. Also, you don't want it to stay and absob down there, I wouldn't think. But a rubber "reflect" just from the source is maybe whats needed to pull the sound up


it doesn't change. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

and yes, you would want it to absorb. this is so as little as possible goes in between the door panel and actual door and causes resonance, while also not causing early reflections (remember, mids are still playing up to 2.5k or so). this is all in theory since both very soft materials and I doubt would make a difference between the two. just cleaning some things up 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

